# BIRD CITY CUSTOM'S PHX,AZ



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

WHAT UP D-BO LETS SEE SOME WORK


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

any pix?


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: pics :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

BIRD city????? Oh I get it...With a name like that ,the boys will be all up on it !!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 9 2009, 12:46 AM~12650454
> *BIRD city????? Oh I get it...With a name like that ,the boys will be all up on it !!!
> *


YA--- and not the kind of boys you want in ya shop either


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

Thats the homies shop from AZ. (DaVinci) you know who that is


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jan 9 2009, 08:15 AM~12651299
> *Thats the homies shop from AZ. (DaVinci) you know who that is
> *


I Know.....DaLeonerdo....Just fuckin with 'em


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jan 9 2009, 07:15 AM~12651299
> *Thats the homies shop from AZ. (DaVinci) you know who that is
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

Here We go just some of the setups ive done :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

otobucket.com/albums/k192/Leonard_021/DSCF0086.jpg[/IM


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

/i88.photobucket.com/albums/k192/Leonard_021/DSCF00502.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

THATS THE SHIT IM TALKING ABOUT MR HARD LINE
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## jt321 (Mar 26, 2007)

Isnt that streetlifes old shop?


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jt321_@Jan 11 2009, 10:44 AM~12669525
> *Isnt that streetlifes old shop?
> *


NOPE SRTEET LIFE STILL OPEN
THIS IS A NEW SHOP IN PHX


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

I use to work for Todd thats y u c alot of StreetLife setups. But now i have my own shop.  its in the same complex as my old shop Hoppers then StreetLife.


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

Dam homes didn't know it was you at first...Good luck...and those are some clean ass set ups..


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jan 11 2009, 09:43 PM~12674242
> *I use to work for Todd thats y u c alot of StreetLife setups. But now i have my own shop.  its in the same complex as my old shop Hoppers then StreetLife.
> *


 :biggrin: WHAT UP LEN-DRO :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jan 11 2009, 08:43 PM~12674242
> *I use to work for Todd thats y u c alot of StreetLife setups. But now i have my own shop.  its in the same complex as my old shop Hoppers then StreetLife.
> *


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: whats up man this is big juan from casa grande. hit me up if you need any air compressor work for your shop


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice setups homie!!!


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*looking good Leonard!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks everybody 4 Da Love :biggrin: 
ill post up some more pics of my recent stuff. Just got 2 get them in my computer


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@Jan 12 2009, 10:00 PM~12687014
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave: whats up man this is big juan from casa grande. hit me up if you need any air compressor work for your shop
> *


Is this the same BIG JUAN that used to go to mobile audio (JUST PLAIN TRICK ) in mesa ??


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jan 14 2009, 08:11 PM~12706987
> *Thanks everybody 4 Da Love  :biggrin:
> ill post up some more pics of my recent stuff. Just got 2 get them in my computer
> *


looks good :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

this is an Air bag setup on Anthony Clemints (NewEngland Pariots) 75 El Darado


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

This is one of those before and after ones. i just did the hardline








After


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

You got me confused isn't that street life work or did someone branch off or whats up??? :dunno:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Jan 15 2009, 06:29 PM~12716985
> *You got me confused isn't that street life work or did someone branch off or whats up??? :dunno:
> *


 :twak: READ the first 2 comments on this page and u'll get it


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jan 15 2009, 05:40 PM~12715826
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:wave: :wave: :420:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

whats up pajaros :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64+Jan 15 2009, 11:02 PM~12719959-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Whatz up My Brothers! Good seeing you this weekend Leo!


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jan 19 2009, 09:54 AM~12748121
> *Whatz up My Brothers! Good seeing you this weekend Leo!
> *


FA SHO!!!!! ILL SEE U SOON IM GOIN TO AZ IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS


----------



## AZ state-city CG (Sep 27, 2008)

lookin good leonard :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

HAY LEONARD , THANKS FOR HOOKING UP MY BROTHERS WITH THEIR HARD LINES . :thumbsup: GOOD JOB HOMEBOY.


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZ state-city CG+Jan 20 2009, 02:24 AM~12757707-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats what im here for! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King+Jan 22 2009, 04:37 AM~12780099-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What up Familia :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

what up homie


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

HEY LEONARD, post some pics of the SIXTY FOUR...


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

THANKS 4 THE CHROME 14'' CYLINDERS THAT NO ONE HAD IN STOCK!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jan 25 2009, 11:14 AM~12808792
> *What up Familia :biggrin:
> *


Sup homie? :wave: :biggrin: 


We need more pics in this topic.. :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Jan 27 2009, 05:40 PM~12832352
> *THANKS 4 THE CHROME 14'' CYLINDERS THAT NO ONE HAD IN STOCK!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



DAM HE SAID NO ONE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Jan 27 2009, 04:40 PM~12832352
> *THANKS 4 THE CHROME 14'' CYLINDERS THAT NO ONE HAD IN STOCK!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Not a problem Homie. Good meetimg you  




> Sup homie? :wave: :biggrin:
> We need more pics in this topic.. :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DAVINCI_@Jan 28 2009, 07:40 AM~12835056
> *
> I will but the owners dont want me to post till
> after the show in March. But i got a couple of other cars i just have to finish
> ...



 :biggrin:


----------



## AZ GUCCI (Aug 31, 2008)

HEY WHATS UP CHRIS I CANT WAIT TIL YOU TOUCH THE CADDY BRO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*what up Leonard!!!

bttt for ya!!  *


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

Wats Up Leonard? Do You Have Any Blocks With One Pressure On Top And Two Side Returns? PM Me


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NICE WORK, DO YOUR THING!!!


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Feb 2 2009, 03:21 PM~12883373
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

sup fuckers!...ttt


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

:biggrin: ttt 4 me :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Feb 19 2009, 11:34 PM~13056884
> *:biggrin: ttt 4 me :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Sup Homie! 
them hood hinges didn't work, they must have been for a 62 or 61. 
Got anytime hardline my returns before the show???


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 20 2009, 03:23 PM~13061906
> *Sup Homie!
> them hood hinges didn't work, they must have been for a 62 or 61.
> Got anytime hardline my returns before the show???
> *




:banghead: Thats right shit! call me on the lines. We can get them done :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Qvo brother I can't wait for my :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

some pics from back in the day.......


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up davinci tanks for the favor yesterday


----------



## oldskool 62 (Aug 5, 2006)

how much is setup like this just the pumps and dumps 
and the hard lines


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

yoooooo...


----------



## AZ GUCCI (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Jan 27 2009, 04:40 PM~12832352
> *THANKS 4 THE CHROME 14'' CYLINDERS THAT NO ONE HAD IN STOCK!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



hey bro you wre lookin good on sunday keep it up :thumbsup: :420: uffin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*what up Leonard!  *


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

Heres a couple of more setups


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

GOOD WORK! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

TTT


----------



## AZ SUPERSHOW/S.E.E (Jul 10, 2008)

*THIS SUNDAY APRIL 5*


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

aNY NEW PICS ???


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

what up Lendo!! uffin:


----------



## Fade To Black (Mar 29, 2009)

:biggrin: Lookin forward to workin with you on a set up for the caddi. Thanks for the assistance on the wires and fenderwells. Sean


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking+Apr 22 2009, 12:56 PM~13656502-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  A not a problem.


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Mar 5 2009, 11:18 PM~13197169
> *Heres a couple of more setups
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: NICE WORK.


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## roadmaster95 (Mar 27, 2008)

how much for stress point re enforcements?


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Mar 5 2009, 10:18 PM~13197169
> *Heres a couple of more setups
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

whats up fellas hows the compressor working :biggrin:


----------



## HYPNOTIC87 (Dec 13, 2007)

:worship: NICE WORK WITH THE HARD LINES.


----------



## TATTOOBLVD (May 1, 2008)

what up homies


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

LowBoy Motorsports Open House Saturday May 30th from noon till whenever , we will have drinks, and subs , Feel freee to come out and check our shop out .. 240 e Coury dr Mesa Az .MEsa dr and US60 south of the 60 2 blocks right across from the court house !!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT! for the homie DaVinci..


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

im going to hit you up bro! just give me some time! :biggrin:


----------



## AZ CONNECTION (Dec 2, 2009)

CLEAN WORK HOMIE


----------



## azmurh (Jan 12, 2008)

Best hardline I've seen keep it up homie


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT FOR THIS MAS PUTO J/K WHATS GOOD LEONARD


----------



## Punch (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice work, I do tha back yard boogie.lol Got lota clients, but haven't opened a shop yet. I'll come check you out next time I'm in da Valley. Clen setups! Much Props! :nicoderm:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

TO THE TOP!


----------



## AZ GUCCI (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Chris_@Jan 8 2009, 12:30 AM~12640537
> * WHAT UP D-BO LETS SEE SOME WORK
> 
> 
> ...


what up chris uffin: uffin: :420: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*TTT for the homie Leonard :biggrin: *


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Jan 31 2010, 01:55 AM~16465901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dat shit looks crazy!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Jan 31 2010, 01:58 AM~16465927
> *
> 
> 
> ...





thanks Leonard for the bad ass work done in a DAY! can't beat that


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Feb 1 2010, 12:23 PM~16477627
> *thanks Leonard for the bad ass work done in a DAY! can't beat that
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

TO THE TOP!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :h5:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

BEFORE PICS!


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

TO THE TOP! :rimshot:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Feb 3 2010, 05:50 PM~16503083
> *TO THE TOP!  :rimshot:
> *


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

thanks Leonard for the bad ass work done in a DAY! can't beat that


:biggrin: Not a prob Homie! Thanxs to You!


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanxs to all for the Props!


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## Punch (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Feb 13 2010, 10:24 PM~16605240
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Your Elco came out BAD!!!! You gonna make it to our show in Guadalupe? April 11th is tha date. See ya there Homie


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Feb 13 2010, 08:24 PM~16605240
> *
> 
> 
> ...




 Looks nice Chromed. now we just need to do the little Extras we talked about.


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Any pictures of gatos ride :biggrin: 
Post some of the progress :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 23 2010, 08:34 PM~16705637
> *Any pictures of gatos ride  :biggrin:
> Post some of the progress  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:nono: :x: Not till its done! plus i dont like Gato anyway :twak:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Feb 25 2010, 09:41 AM~16721403
> *:nono:  :x: Not till its done! plus i dont like Gato anyway :twak:
> *


   :thumbsdown: :tears: :tears: :uh: :burn: :happysad:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

TTT


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Feb 13 2010, 08:24 PM~16605240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work homie :wave:


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

[/quote]


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

Heres another Creation for you :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

looks real nice Leonard!


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Mar 10 2010, 02:00 AM~16847499
> *looks real nice Leonard!
> *


  Thanks! where the Hell r u at?


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

And another Creation! Gatos Caddi


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Mar 11 2010, 03:03 PM~16862698
> *And another Creation! Gatos Caddi
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks brother


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Mar 10 2010, 12:04 AM~16846459
> *Heres another Creation for you :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


love your work bro! did you make them emblems of your logo yet?


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

LEONARD ROCKS :biggrin: :roflmao: WERE MY TANKS AT MIJA


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Mar 11 2010, 02:03 PM~16862698
> *And another Creation! Gatos Caddi
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Mar 11 2010, 02:50 PM~16862548
> * Thanks! where the Hell r u at?
> *



Santa Maria right now....looking for some stuff around Corona.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Mar 11 2010, 03:03 PM~16862698
> *And another Creation! Gatos Caddi
> 
> 
> ...



Clean!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Mar 11 2010, 11:19 PM~16866919
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


x2. great choiceof pumps too. :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 11 2010, 06:47 PM~16864870
> *LEONARD ROCKS  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  WERE MY TANKS AT MIJA
> *



A Mas Puto! :biggrin: I'll have them ready for you tomarro


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799+Mar 11 2010, 06:07 PM~16864456-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kool Kool! im going to need some of your Talent Soon! Dont get lost OK!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Mar 13 2010, 12:12 AM~16877903
> *Not yet Bro Sooooooon :biggrin:
> Kool Kool! im going to need some of your Talent Soon! Dont get lost OK!
> *



I won't I'm only a phone call away!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Mar 11 2010, 11:19 PM~16866919
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


What's up porky looks good


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Mar 9 2010, 11:04 PM~16846459
> *Heres another Creation for you :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


AMAZING DID YOU DO THE FIBERGLASS WORK ON IT TOO?


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Mar 18 2010, 07:27 PM~16931438
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



Whats up Perdido! :wave:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

chillin bro.trying to get some stuff done. how you been


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

good to see the real deal in AZ


----------



## claudio1433 (Nov 24, 2008)

where is the best place to buy 13's in phoenix? how much


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 20 2010, 09:45 AM~16944966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 18 2010, 03:33 PM~16929359
> *AMAZING DID YOU DO THE FIBERGLASS WORK ON IT TOO?
> *


  Thanx


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

Just did the Hardlines


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

You do some bad ass work Leonard!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Apr 22 2010, 08:14 PM~17275809
> *You do some bad ass work Leonard!!! :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: Thanx :biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Apr 22 2010, 08:09 PM~17275767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey thats top secret


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Apr 23 2010, 07:40 AM~17279195
> *hey thats top secret
> *


 :dunno: I didnt know


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

its not done yet but the owner wanted me to post up some pics n his 62


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:wow: :worship:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Apr 22 2010, 08:09 PM~17275767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@May 15 2010, 07:57 AM~17497563
> *:biggrin:
> *


SUP HOMIE


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

:biggrin: ^^^^^^Thanks for posting up the pics^^^^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@May 8 2010, 06:49 PM~17430140
> *its not done yet but the owner wanted me to post up some pics n his 62
> 
> 
> ...



THAT LOOKS GOOD YOU FUCKEN QUEER LOL J/K YOU WANT ME TO POST PICS OF THE COCHINO :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 17 2010, 09:30 PM~17522532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

looks good leonard tell 62 dude to call me 602-703-4717.


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602+May 17 2010, 07:07 PM~17520419-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :twak: 

Jew gat it Ese!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

so I guess you saw the same thing 2 years ago :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm going tohave something new come out.....waiting on the pumps to be shipped, will need you to piece them together/fittings and what not....


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 19 2010, 07:09 PM~17544907
> *I'm going tohave something new come out.....waiting on the pumps to be shipped, will need you to piece them together/fittings and what not....
> *


Jew gat it Main! Jus let me No! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHAT UP LEONARD


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

is there a way to extend the cylinders without having them hooked up


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@May 20 2010, 07:14 PM~17555947
> *is there a way to extend the cylinders without having them hooked up
> *


We covered that yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

that is some nice work or maybe the word i am looking for is art


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@May 21 2010, 08:47 PM~17567118
> *that is some nice work or maybe the word i am looking for is art
> *


 You know it!


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

:roflmao: I found this and had to do it! :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@May 22 2010, 08:28 AM~17570100
> *:roflmao: I found this and had to do it! :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Sup!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Almost there :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

:0 O........Snaps :0


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

TTT


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jun 5 2010, 09:02 AM~17702310
> *:0 O........Snaps :0
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt for the homie


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 8 2010, 09:41 PM~17733770
> *ttt for the homie
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jun 12 2010, 07:40 AM~17766573
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


got the other pumps for the white caddy, let me round up my parts so you can do my arms, going to switch the ones I have on the red caddy


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 12 2010, 11:23 AM~17767612
> *got the other pumps for the white caddy, let me round up my parts so you can do my arms, going to switch the ones I have on the red caddy
> *


 :biggrin: Jew got it Ese


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jun 19 2010, 07:07 AM~17830996
> *
> 
> :biggrin: Jew got it Ese
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT FOR THE MAS PUTO


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

Me :twak: Smiley


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

sup leonard  nice work


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 1 2010, 06:20 PM~17939811
> *sup leonard  nice work
> *



:biggrin: Whatz up! :thumbsup: Thanx


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jun 29 2010, 06:28 PM~17920608
> *TTT FOR THE MAS PUTO
> *


 :0


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

Heres an Airbag setup I just finished in a 62


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 6 2010, 11:51 PM~17980348
> *Heres an Airbag setup I just finished in a 62
> 
> 
> ...


very clean


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 31 2010, 06:07 AM~17651122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Badass.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 1 2010, 04:24 PM~17938908
> *Me  :twak: Smiley
> *



:biggrin: MAS PUTO


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

whats happinin hommie........


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Is that the whole system in that 62? Wow!


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Jul 7 2010, 10:05 AM~17982524-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: 
Ya thats the whole system. O ya What up Loc :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 8 2010, 12:01 AM~17989913
> *Ya thats the whole system. O ya What up Loc :biggrin:
> *


About to move down to O.C. in August, coming back at the end of the month to move the lincoln, hopefully to cali with me, but may just relocate her in AZ till I can get a transport.


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jul 8 2010, 12:10 AM~17989941
> *About to move down to O.C. in August, coming back at the end of the month to move the lincoln, hopefully to cali with me, but may just relocate her in AZ till I can get a transport.
> *


Kool Kool :biggrin: Hopefuly things go Good


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

what it dew leonard


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT THANKS FOR YOUR HELP TODAY LEONARD I REALLY APPRECIATE IT


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

_*CAR HOP $1000!!! WINNER TAKES ALL!!!!*_


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 8 2010, 11:21 AM~17992913
> *what it dew leonard
> *



What up Jimmy! 
Mr Let me drive up in my Drop Top on TV and give these guys some Hydros! :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

lmao, yeah that worked out great for me. the show lasted 4 episodes. i was doing all the paint work and they were gonna film at the shop and the show didnt last. i was like wtf, oh well thats life. how has life been treatin you


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

Well Move on and Do Another! I say! :biggrin: 
Kool Kool! just working and doing setups. Im slown down right now,Its Fucken :burn: :burn: HOT :burn: :burn:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

right. i havent been at work since december with the illness but pops and tommy are holding it down. i got some dedicated customers who only want me to do their paint. even though my other painter is totally capable. so when i do go back i got a ton of shit to do including my own shit. and its been hot as fuck here also and its been like 90% humidity


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHAT UP


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 9 2010, 08:36 PM~18007119
> *Well Move on and Do Another! I say! :biggrin:
> Kool Kool! just working and doing setups. Im slown down right now,Its Fucken :burn:  :burn: HOT :burn:  :burn:
> *


What up got another one for you pretty soon


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jul 12 2010, 04:23 PM~18027938
> *What up got another one for you pretty soon
> *



 Kool! just let me know. :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 30 2010, 10:07 PM~17651122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You need to post pics like this in your build thread Termite :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jul 23 2010, 10:14 PM~18127531
> *You need to post pics like this in your build thread Termite :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


not yet, when the time is right :biggrin: 


sup Leonard


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

Nice work .....


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

gracias for the favor leonard


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

Whatz up Homies! got a few more.
These r some before n afters


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

This is the Homie Henrys Caddi


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hers a 65 i baged


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Aug 27 2010, 11:01 AM~18420302
> *This is the Homie Henrys Caddi
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT WHAT UP PUTO


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06+Aug 27 2010, 01:00 PM~18421563-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOO Que la chingada U again? iI though I Buried U :banghead:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

what up lendo


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Whats up Leonard ?? I talked to you awhile back in MN when you came up with Craig .... I had the Blue Isuzu truck doing 90'' back then 

My paint games been improving & Im heading down your way to see what AZ has to offer ... Id Be more than willing to stop by & Put in some work 


Heres some pics of my work ,,, BOB_T


----------



## AzDaytonDan (Sep 5, 2010)

Good stuff Davinci!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)




----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

[/quote]


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## ROMEY ROME (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jan 11 2009, 02:06 AM~12668226
> *Here We go just some of the setups ive done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK LEONARD
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Punch (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Save the date and ome represent Az in the biggest hop In Az....hit me up for any questions...


----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

HARD LINES BY DePINCHI I MEAN DEVINCHI :biggrin:


----------



## IMPALA 67 (Aug 10, 2005)

Is this place still opened? i'm looking for some Reds pumps!


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

whats up Homies


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Feb 1 2011, 07:10 AM~19754663
> *whats up Homies
> *


about time u get back on here :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Feb 1 2011, 07:39 AM~19754792
> *about time u get back on here
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Feb 1 2011, 07:10 AM~19754663
> *whats up Homies
> *


sup bro :biggrin:


----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

can you pm prices to reinforce rear arches, differential and do a slip yoke
on a 93 fleetwood.. thanks homies


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Feb 13 2010, 09:24 PM~16605240
> *
> 
> 
> ...



going to need you help to re do my set up bro!


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

:wow: insane work love the hard lines there over the top :wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Feb 11 2011, 09:59 PM~19849359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who did the hardlines ?


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Feb 12 2011, 08:27 PM~19854688
> *Who did the hardlines ?
> *


not them 1,s bro on all the other setups in your forum there sick it looks like there,s a mirror in the middle :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Feb 12 2011, 08:27 PM~19854688
> *Who did the hardlines ?
> *




Come on Big Perm i mean Worm! Jew no who did the Lines!


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og069_@Feb 11 2011, 11:02 PM~19849835
> *:wow: insane work love the hard lines there over the top :wow:
> *




Thanks Bro. I try!


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Feb 11 2011, 09:57 PM~19849333
> *going to need you help to re do my set up bro!
> 
> 
> ...




All u got to do is call me, ill b there! Hahaha sounds like a song i know.


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Feb 13 2011, 10:27 AM~19857781
> *Come on Big Perm i mean Worm! Jew no who did the Lines!
> *


*I need some work done give me a contact number meng ..... :cheesy: *


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

:roflmao: good shit homies i like the funny :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Feb 13 2011, 11:31 AM~19857801
> *All u got to do is call me, ill b there! Hahaha sounds like a song i know.
> *


i will just need to finish the frame. thanks
im sending you some work . one of my buddys needs some work done he will call you soon.


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

what up fellow INTRUDER


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

SALT LAKE UTAH


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

saw you on tv movie star


----------



## azmurh (Jan 12, 2008)

Do u have any #9 Gears?????


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

602 Monte said:


> what up fellow INTRUDER


<br />
<br />
Whats up! Dam i havnt been on hear in awhile! Ill post up some more pics of my recent work. Whats up everybody!


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

STREET SINGAL $1000 STREET DOUBLE $ 1000 RADICAL SINGAL $1000 RADICAL DOUBLE $ 1000.. WINNER TAKES ALL IN ALL CLASSES..MORE INFO COMING SOON.


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT for Me.....


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

mas puto whats up loco


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

what up DaVinci!!!! ttt !!!


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

ttt for me


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:h5:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT FOR DEVINCI DESIGNS


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

Daviinchi Designs TTT... wat u charge me to do hard lines n cutty..lol jk wen u ready for it guey??!!


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:loco:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT FOT THE GUY THAT HARDLEY GETS ON HERE MAS PUTO


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> TTT FOT THE GUY THAT HARDLEY GETS ON HERE MAS PUTO


No shit huh!!!! I think we shud run dis shit we do bird city quality...lol


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

cutty buddy said:


> No shit huh!!!! I think we shud run dis shit we do bird city quality...lol



FUCK IT BIRD CITY HYDRAULICS & HOT WINGS EAT SOME WINGS WHILE WE LIFT YOUR SHIT. SEND ME OR CUTTY BUDDY A PM FOR QUOTES AND ORDERS.


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> FUCK IT BIRD CITY HYDRAULICS & HOT WINGS EAT SOME WINGS WHILE WE LIFT YOUR SHIT. SEND ME OR CUTTY BUDDY A PM FOR QUOTES AND ORDERS.


Yes sir well take care of it proper like


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hahahahaha! U some Crazy Fuckers. I need to fix my computer so i can post All the resant jobs ive done. I slacking on that But not the setups! Hay Cutty Buuuuddie,how cu...te! Bring it i got n opeing rit now!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

hoppers602 said:


> Hahahahaha! U some Crazy Fuckers. I need to fix my computer so i can post All the resant jobs ive done. I slacking on that But not the setups! Hay Cutty Buuuuddie,how cu...te! Bring it i got n opeing rit now!



HOLY SHIT HE IS ALIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVE! HI DONT WORRY ME AND JESSE GOT YOU LOCO.


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> HOLY SHIT HE IS ALIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVE! HI DONT WORRY ME AND JESSE GOT YOU LOCO.


Yes we do u know how we do it wen we do da dam thang...monday it will b there Daviinchi


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh y no pics of all our set ups ( recent ones )


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

cutty buddy said:


> Oh y no pics of all our set ups ( recent ones )



Yeah you twat :biggrin:


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

DAVIINCHI DESIGNS bout to help cutty step up game!!!!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

DAPINCHI DESIGNS MAS PUTO DE LOS PUTOS  THATS Y HE'S SO GOOD WITH HARDLINES "NO ****"


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

DAVINCHI DESIGNS


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*HAPPY HOLLIDAYS FROM ALL OF US HERE AT 
BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS..*:h5:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Merry christmas from the staff at devinchi designs :biggrin:


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

Daviinchi Designs TTT.... wat up leonard were takn over ...lol jk


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

cutty buddy said:


> Daviinchi Designs TTT.... wat up leonard were takn over ...lol jk


FUCK YEAH WE ARE "DAPHOENIX DESIGNS" A DIVISION OF DAVINCHI DESIGNS.


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

smiley602 said:


> FUCK YEAH WE ARE "DAPHOENIX DESIGNS" A DIVISION OF DAVINCHI DESIGNS.


Hahahaha! U some stupied mutha fukers! Hahaha! Does that mean im a Corparation now? Shit Boycott Wallstreets comn aftr me now!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

hoppers602 said:


> Hahahaha! U some stupied mutha fukers! Hahaha! Does that mean im a Corparation now? Shit Boycott Wallstreets comn aftr me now!


SO DOES THIS MEAN YOUR GONNA START POSTING PICS?


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

This means were takn over and putn out wat we call show set ups...lol jk but foreals..lol


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

YES SIR


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

Daviinchi Designs TTT


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

QUOTE=lowriv1972;15002946]








ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY CAR HOP RULES

THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE CHECKED IN BY 7:30PM. IF YOUR LATE, WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR YOU!!!!

STREET CLASS 1st PLACE $400 2nd PLACE $150

-SINGLES AND DOUBLES COMBINED
-STOCK LOWER TRAILING ARM LOCATIONS ONLY. NO RELOCATING
-UPPER/LOWER TRAILING ARMS CAN NOT BE EXTENDED MORE THAN 2" EACH.
-UPPER TRAILING ARMS CAN ONLY BE DROPPED NO MORE THAN 2"
-Y BONES, AND TUBE/RE-ENFORCED SUSPENSION OK
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-STREET CARS MUST BE REGISTERED
-MAX 12 BATTERIES
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


SINGLE PUMP 1st PLACE $700 2nd PLACE $200

-38" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-14 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


DOUBLE PUMP 1st PLACE $800 2nd PLACE $200

-42" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-20 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

RADICAL CLASS 1st PLACE $1000.00 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] $250.00

-UNLIMITED SUSPENSION
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

TRUCKS AND CARS HOP TOGETHER
$20 ENTRY FEE PLUS A NEW TOY OF $10 OR MORE IN VALUE PER CAR. ENTRY FEE WILL BE ADDED TO THAT CLASS HOP PRIZE EVENLY

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...tmas-july-toy-drive-car-hop.html#post15002813


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Show's right around the corner!









Originally Posted by *Don Pedro*  











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


​


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

hoppers602 said:


> Looks nice Chromed. now we just need to do the little Extras we talked about.


----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

Daviinchii designs all day err day!!!! Ttt


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Let me bump this up for my homie dapinchi


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------

